# For You Overweight Players



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

As most know I picked up playing the guitar again after a very long time. I've been playing seriously for about a year now and always played sitting down on a chair or on a bed. Now I tried playing standing up and what a mess I made of it, I couldn't see the fretboard at all and my fingers were lost. 

I must have drank alot of soft drinks over the years and my gut just got bigger, how do you overwieght guys do it?


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Canadian Charlie said:


> I must have drank alot of soft drinks over the years and my gut just got bigger, how do you overwieght guys do it?
> 
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Y'all got to git youself one of them thar telycasters. Then take Larry Bill's take off country gitar course. He'll show ya how to fit that Telly on yer belly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILnjHumUvKA


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Y'all got to git youself one of them thar telycasters. Then take Larry Bill's take off country gitar course. He'll show ya how to fit that Telly on yer belly.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILnjHumUvKA


Hahaha, that video was awesome!!!!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's almost embarrassing to reply to this post. But the answer is a shorter strap. That, and a tele. :smile:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just play sitting down. BB does it, Solomon Burke even sings sitting in a throne. 

Other than that, I gotta agree... shorter strap... or a fuzzy guitar that you can spin around :smile:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Another option is to work on your abs or should I say ab. That's what I did - it hasn't worked yet but I'm not giving up...yet!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sell the Ovation, two convex surfaces are just unnatural when they meet.

Yup, shorter strap, Tele, sit down, drop some pounds...there now...you've got the idea...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I have about an extra 40 lbs on me since I quit smoking and I still find the most comfortable way to play is standing up. I do find that since putting on the weight my guitars tend to rest on the side of my belly rather than directly in front of me like when I was younger. So I have to stand a bit sideways now....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

just find a comfortable playing height - i try not to look down at my fingers when i play, until i hit a wrong note at least *L*.

my gut has gone down a bit from where i was at in say january, but its still definitely there - and its where my guitar sits.

basically, get comfy!


----------



## stuleelight (Sep 13, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Y'all got to git youself one of them thar telycasters. Then take Larry Bill's take off country gitar course. He'll show ya how to fit that Telly on yer belly.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILnjHumUvKA


Yes! Video = Awesome


----------

